# "Lucky" fin. One of Betta's fin is significantly smaller than the other



## jvivet (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi everyone! So for a late birthday present i was given a "baby" betta from petco/petsmart in a tiny tiny 40 oz little container. Apparently she had spent as much as a week or so in the tank before given to me and another day while i searched for any sort of tank i could get. No filter, no heater. Today was the first day i was really able sit down and just observe my fish and i noticed that one of her fins in the front (the ventral fin i believe?) is only a stub when compared to the other. She is a deep blue veil tail female, with red starting to appear on the upper portion of her anal fin(not sure if this is a natural coloring has she has started to get more vibrant in her new tank) Her one full ventral fin is mostly red as is her stub both tipped with white. I was wondering what could have happened that caused this? Is it treatable and will it negatively effect her health from here on out? thanks everybody.


----------



## nixta7 (May 25, 2013)

Hello. Just wondering if you found out why your bettas ventrals are like that? I just noticed sorta the same thing with my male veiltail. 1 ventral is long whilst the other is quite short. Was it from damage or some disease?


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

If the Betta was in bad water it could be damage from bad water or it could be from genetics either way I'm sure it won't impact her future health. Since she was a baby are you sure she's a she? I would suggest investing in a heater to keep the water 78-80F, Bettas are tropical fish & to help maintain their health its important to have water the right temp range.


----------



## Lights106 (May 16, 2013)

I had a betta with a "lucky fin". I was told to make sure there wasnt a hard current period with the filter. I was going to get an Azoo filter (found at drsfostersmith.com) other than that just typically take care of a betta baby.


----------

